# Counter Strike 1.6 trainer



## rohitshubham (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey can anyone of u give link of the counter strike 1.6 trainer.
actually one of my friend needs it and i have googled but wasn't able to find it

thanx


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

You want Counter Strike Aimbot?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 12, 2009)

what's 'Aimbot'
i just want god mode to be activated


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 12, 2009)

what's 'Aimbot'
i just want god mode to be activated


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

God mode for online play or offline ??


----------



## xavier666 (Jul 13, 2009)

i would like to suggest your friend not to use cheats online . Cheating totally destroys the spirit of the game . But if you want to apply cheats in offline mode, go to gamespy.com or just simply google "counter strike 1.6 cheats"


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah don't use cheats, at least during online play.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2009)

for playing offline play not an online one


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

sv_cheats 1 OR devmap *map*
then /god
This works in UrT for offline mode


----------



## KoRn (Aug 15, 2009)

Trainer? omg..
Where are u guys heading?
Practice..and u will learn -.-


----------

